
NASA Report Doesn't Prove Life on Mars - lleddell
https://www.livescience.com/62761-life-on-mars-organic-methane.html
======
DrScump
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17258492](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17258492)

220+ points

